
'Staying awake all night helped treat my depression' - onemoresoop
https://www.bbc.com/news/av/stories-49413215/staying-awake-all-night-helped-treat-my-depression
======
onemoresoop
_People with bipolar disorder are being asked to stay up all night to treat
their depression. Doctors in Italy say that sleep deprivation therapy can have
a remarkable effect for some patients when done under medical supervision._

